# Services performed by a Practicum Student



## sipm0303 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello Everyone. I am having no success finding documentation (other than Medicare documentation) about how to appropriately code behavioral health services performed by a practicum student. Does anyone have information about how to appropriately code for these services?

Thanks! Susan


----------

